# glass eye!



## will2016 (Jun 25, 2010)

guy sat in a bar and a gorgeous blond walks in, all legs and lovely curves, he is blown away, only flaw is she has a glass eye, she sneezes and her glass eye flew out, he grabbed it and handed it back, she insists on buying him a drink, then invites him home, cooks him an incredible meal, he stays over and has the best night of his life, in the morning she makes him a full english breakfast, he gazes at her and asks, of all the guys in the bar why did you pick me, and shes says...

I dunno, you just caught my eye!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 25, 2010)

I like it...


----------



## Monica (Jun 25, 2010)

heard it before, still made me smile


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 25, 2010)

Boooooo!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2014)

The old ones are the best


----------

